# rolladensteuerung mit siemens logo



## sturmgraz (7 Februar 2008)

habe eine siemens logo mit 8 ausgängen und müsste aber 5 rollos einzeln( mit einem taster) und alle 5 auch mit einem taster betienen. sollten auch beliebig angehalten werden können. kann mir jemand helfen. 
habe bis jetzt noch nichts mit sps zu tun gehabt, möchte es aber lernen


----------



## Question_mark (7 Februar 2008)

*Rouladensteuerung*

Hallo,



			
				sturmgraz schrieb:
			
		

> aber 5 rollos einzeln( mit einem taster) und alle 5 auch mit einem taster betienen.



Wenn Deine Logo auch noch Eingänge für die Taster hat, kein Problem ...

Aber bei 8 Ausgängen (je Roulade 1x für "Auffie" und 1x für "Abbie") wird das bei 5 Rouladen schon etwas knapp, sagen mir jedenfalls meine zehn Finger  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Aber bei 8 Ausgängen (je Roulade 1x für "Auffie" und 1x für "Abbie") wird das bei 5 Rouladen schon etwas knapp, sagen mir jedenfalls meine zehn Finger
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark



/Scherzmode on
Na wie wäre es mit einigen Relais und 4 Ausgängen. Mit den Ausgängen dann Binärcodiert die Relais ansprechen  !
Scherzmode off/


----------



## Question_mark (7 Februar 2008)

*Die Lösung hast Du doch schon*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> /Scherzmode on
> Na wie wäre es mit einigen Relais und 4 Ausgängen. Mit den Ausgängen dann Binärcodiert die Relais ansprechen  !
> Scherzmode off/



Der KHD-Klaus hat Dir ja schon sein Beispielprogramm geschickt. Das Problem von sturmgraz sollte ja damit durchaus gelöst sein, 
Du brauchst es nur noch hier einzustellen     

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm, du meinst der verehrten lori, gelle  !
Der ist der Logopäde hier.


----------



## Question_mark (7 Februar 2008)

*Scheiss Pflegepersonal ...*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, du meinst der verehrten lori, gelle



Auweia, jetzt hast Du mich kalt erwischt ...
Meine Altenpflegerin hat vergessen, mir heute mein Doppelherz und Buer-Lecithin zu geben.

Schäm :

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> /Scherzmode on
> Na wie wäre es mit einigen Relais und 4 Ausgängen. Mit den Ausgängen dann Binärcodiert die Relais ansprechen  !
> Scherzmode off/


 

Wieso Scherz ? Das ist doch eine tolle Lösung. Hast Du nicht genug Ausgänge dann mach Dir welche. Wofür gibt es Multiplexer  .... Hab ich gerade die Tage bei einem Umbau gesehen und wäre fast geplatzt.......


----------



## sturmgraz (9 Februar 2008)

könnt ihr mir die lösung auch ein bischen verständlicher mitteilen, den ich habe null ahnung von was ihr sprecht. eingänge 12 vorhanden


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Februar 2008)

hallo,
lass dich nicht nicht von den komischem humor der anderen verwirren, du willst mit einer taste je ein rollo steuern zb. taste 1s gedrückt rollo ab, 2s gedrückt rollo stop, 3s rollo auf welchen ausgestand hat die logo steht auf der bestellnummer 0ab01 usw.....


----------



## sturmgraz (9 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> habe mich warscheinlich unklar ausgetrückt
> natürlich für jede rollo bei einzelbetätigung ein eigener taster


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Februar 2008)

hallo,
es geht darum: du brauchst pro einheit ein ausgang für hoch und einen für runter. 5x2=10 ausgänge, du hast aber nur 8, wenn deine eine logo long ist, kannst du nicht erweitern.


----------



## sturmgraz (9 Februar 2008)

weis nicht was du unter , ausgestand, verstehst. es ist einelogo 230rcl mit 12 eingängen und 8 relaisausgängen (schlieser).
es sollte so funktionieren das ich mit einem taster motor 1 auf-stop-ab tasten kann, mit motor 2,3,4,5 das selbe und mit einem zentraltaster alle 5 auf-stop-ab. wird mit 8 ausgängen warscheinlich nicht gehen. ansonsten bitte einen vorschlag für 4 motoren damit ich mal eine vorstellung wie es ausschauen sollte. danke 
gruß
sturmgraz


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Februar 2008)

hallo,
so sieht die bestellnummer aus:6ED1-053-1HA00-0BA0 die steht rechts  vorn auf dem gehäuse, wenn du da am ende so wie hier im beispiel die 0 steht kannst du es vergessen


----------



## sturmgraz (9 Februar 2008)

ja da steht eine 0
kann man sie trotzdem mit 4 motoren steuern, wenn ja würde mich das schon sehr interresieren wie es funktioniert


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Februar 2008)

hallo,
deine logo hat nur 30 blöcke, keine merker, das ist die erste generation. es geht eben nicht


----------



## sturmgraz (10 Februar 2008)

danke für die infos. dann muß ich mir eine andere suchen


----------



## himbeergeist (10 Februar 2008)

Pass aber auf, aktuell sind 0BA5. Für Deinen Zweck genügt aber auch eine 0BA4. Ich hätte Dir gerne geholfen aber hier habe ich nur noch eine 24V Variante liegen.

Herzliche Grüße
Frank


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 Februar 2008)

hallo,
hier noch mal ein beispiel:http://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/products/02Applications/index.html


----------



## sturmgraz (10 Februar 2008)

habe gerade bei e-bay eine Siemens S7 ET 200B 16-DI gesehen kann mann mit der meine steuerung machen müsste mich natürlich auch erst umschauen wie man die programiert.


----------



## himbeergeist (10 Februar 2008)

Dir ist schon klar das es sich hier nur um 16 digitale Eingänge handelt? 

Herzliche Grüße 
Frank


----------



## nade (10 Februar 2008)

Frage um welche Art der Torantriebe handelt es sich? Wenn es quasi Hörmanntorantriebe der Heimlkasse sind, dann reichen die 8 Ausgänge sehr wohl. 
Jeder Taster einen Impuls auf entsprechenden Toranterieb, den für Allgemein auf/stop/ab durchgeschaltet auf alle Ausgänge.
Ansonst wären wie schon geschrieben wurde 10 Ausgänge von nöten. Kannst aber auch auf EIB gehen und 2 Jalousieaktoren nehmen, was dich dann halt eben nur ca 2*300€ die Aktoren und geschätzt 80€ pro Schaltstelle + Schnittstelle kostet.
*edit* hatte mich verlesen. Also es gibt auch Elektronische Schaltstellen im UP-Programm, die liegen bei ca 50-100€/Stück die sind teils bei mir in der Firma im Einsatz, wird dann nur eine ziemliche Verkablungssache. Jede Gruppe in einen Strang, und die Gruppe/Gruppen auf die Zentrale im Strang..


----------



## sturmgraz (11 Februar 2008)

habe nur 5 rollos und 2 zentralschalter, also müsste es reichen
gruß sturmgraz


----------



## vierlagig (11 Februar 2008)

also möchtest du nicht jeden einzeln steuern? ... ich hoffe ich versteh das jetzt richtig ...

also 2x 2DI AUF und AB

und 5 Antriebe, die wahlweise mit AUF/AB extra oder nur mit LAUF beschaltet werden ...

..ich geh mal von AUF/AB aus, da ist es natürlich richtig, dass man eigentlich 10 DO brauchen würde oder man nimmt 5 DO für den laufbefehl der einzelnen antriebe und einen DO der bei 1 die schütze für AUF und bei 0 die schütze für AB freigibt ... is bißchen mehr hardwareaufwand aber sollte funktionieren ...

wenn du allerdings jeden einzeln und dann auch noch die endlagen auswerten möchtest reichen deine DI nicht ...


----------



## sturmgraz (12 Februar 2008)

falsch
es sollte jeder einzen und einmal alle gesamt das heißt.

                             taster 1                    motor 1

                             taster 2                    motor 2
taster gesamt
für motor1-5            taster 3                    motor 3  

                             taster 4                    motor 4

                             taster 5                    motor 5


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Februar 2008)

hallo,
kurze zwischenfrage: bist du elektriker wenn ja hätte ich ein paar fragen, da es mit deiner alten logo nicht geht, ich hätte eine s7-214 mit allem was da zugehört zum progen, könnte ich dir zum testen schicken, müssen die eingänge 230v haben , ist genug platz in der verteilung


----------



## nade (12 Februar 2008)

Auch bei der Zusammenlauffunktion ist der Ausgang besser einsparbar mit den Relais. Begründung liegt daran das es Antriebe gibt die recht alergisch auf Gemeinsamfahrt reagieren. 2 Gehen bei 3 kanns passieren das der 3. genau das Gegenteil vom Gewollten macht.
MUSS es unbedingt die LOGO sein? Ansonst würd ich dir Elektronische Schalter empfehlen. Stückpreis CA 60€+ Macht dann ca 600€ aus. Oder halt die besagte "Aufstockung".. oder halt EIB, was Ähnlich teuer wird wie die Relais. Öh Schalter und Relais sind etwa gleich teuer, daher gerade der Satz so komisch.
Ansonst flexiebel denken, und die 200er dafür Antesten, dann kannst du immer wieder weiter erweitern oder gar Analogwerte verarbeiten wie z.B. Raumthemperatur...Das wohlgemerkt nach Bedarf.


----------



## sturmgraz (14 Februar 2008)

ja ich bin elektriker, aber eben ein baujahr wo es noch keine sps gab und bin daher nicht so vertraut mit der materie, lerne aber gerne dazu


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Februar 2008)

hallo,
wir können dich dabei unterstützen, gerade wenn es darum geht das es auch nicht so teuer wird eine logo zum einstieg ist schon nicht schlecht, aber meilenweit von einer richtigen sps entfernt.


----------



## sturmgraz (15 Februar 2008)

mit was für einer sollte ich deinermeinung nach beginnen
gruß
sturmgraz


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Februar 2008)

hallo,
kommt drauf an wo du hinn willst, nur mal schnuppern oder was hausinstallion betrifft oder industrie mit welchen bestehenden sps wirst du konfrontiert


----------



## sturmgraz (15 Februar 2008)

konfrontiert werde ich zur zeit noch mit keiner,  wenn dan eher in richtung hausinstallation,
gruß sturmgraz


----------



## GLT (17 Februar 2008)

sturmgraz schrieb:


> wenn dan eher in richtung hausinstallation,


Dann würd ich eher auf EIB setzen - wahlweise in Kombination mit der LOGO

Alternativ würde ich Dir noch die WAGO ans Herz legen.


----------



## himbeergeist (17 Februar 2008)

Schau doch mal hier, http://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/index_00.html

ob Du damit Deine gestellten Ziele erreichst. Für einen Rollladen sollte das eigentlich reichen. Schau mal bei den Zusatzmodulen, da gibt es z.B. eine Erweiterung an der man 2 PT100 anschließen kann um mit Temperaturen zu arbeiten z.B Außentemperatur unter 10° ->> Rolladen zu.  

Frank


----------



## mega_ohm (18 Februar 2008)

sturmgraz schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir die lösung auch ein bischen verständlicher mitteilen, den ich habe null ahnung von was ihr sprecht. eingänge 12 vorhanden


*Mein Vorschlag:*
- Ein zentrales Haupttableau. Auf diesem werden folgende Funktionen
realisiert:
(12 Eingänge sind vorhanden.)
_Haupttableau:_
1 Eingang => Vorwahl AUF
1 Eingang => Vorwahl AB
8 Eingänge => Anwahl des Rolladen- Antriebes
1 Eingang => ALLE Antriebe fahren (in die vorgewählte Richtung)
1 Eingang => Antrieb(e) STOP
= 12 Eingänge
(auf den Komfort des automatischen Zufahrens bei bestimmter Sonneneinstrahlung oder das Öffnen bei zuviel Wind [wenn es z.B. Außenjalousinen sind] muß man verzichten. Dafür sind zuwenig Eingänge vorhanden)

Funktionsbeschreibung des Haupttableaus:
Es wird die Fahrrichtung vorgewählt, danach werden die Antriebe vorgewählt. Für ALLE ANTRIEBE FAHREN / STOPPEN gibt es 2 separate Tasten.

_Vor-Ort-Taster am Rolladen:_
1 Taster => AUF
1 Taster => AB
1 Taster => Stop
(Mit beiden Tastern wird der entsprechende Eingang (AUF / AB) des Haupttableaus parallel geschaltet+ der Eingang für den entsprechenden Antrieb)
Falls vor Ort "Alle Rolladen auf/ ab" gewünscht wird, muß man eben ein paar mehr Drähtel ziehen.


----------



## SPS_Psycho (2 März 2008)

*Hallo sturmgraz*

Ich habe das mal an Hand der Daten und Fakten Ihr Problem überdacht und bin zum ent schluss gekommen das die LOGO mit 12Eingängen und 8 Ausgängen ausreichen würde, aber das Programm für die LOGO viel zu komplex wäre!!! 

Deshalb würde ich eine größere LOGO vorschlagen oder ne andere Steuerung!!! 
:sm6:
Tut mir Leid für sie Ihnen das Mitteilen zu müssen!!!!

Aber die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben!!

mfg


----------



## SPS_Psycho (2 März 2008)

*Hallo sturmgraz*

Ich habe das mal an Hand der Daten und Fakten Ihr Problem überdacht und bin zum entschluss gekommen das die LOGO mit 12Eingängen und 8 Ausgängen ausreichen würde, aber das Programm für die LOGO viel zu komplex wäre!!! 

Deshalb würde ich eine größere LOGO vorschlagen oder ne andere Steuerung!!! 
:sm6:
Tut mir Leid für sie Ihnen das Mitteilen zu müssen!!!!

Aber die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben!!

mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (3 März 2008)

SPS_Psycho schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal an Hand der Daten und Fakten Ihr Problem überdacht und bin zum entschluss gekommen das die LOGO mit 12Eingängen und 8 Ausgängen ausreichen würde, aber das Programm für die LOGO viel zu komplex wäre!!!
> 
> Deshalb würde ich eine größere LOGO vorschlagen oder ne andere Steuerung!!!
> :sm6:
> ...


*Wieviele Merker hat man denn mit einer LOGO ?*
Ich habe ein Progi nach meinen Vorschlägen für 12 Eingänge fertig.
( http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17996&page=4 für die Vorschläge der Bedienung )

Natürlich positionieren sich die Rolläden dann nicht bei entsprechender Sonneneinstrahlung (die Position der Abdunklung für Ost-, Süd-, West-, Nordlage der Fenster ist frei festlegbar), öffnen (Fahren in sichere Poisition => Rolladen- Kasten) nicht bei Sturm, Tag-/ Nacht- Öffnen/Schließen ist nicht möglich. Um Heizenergie zu sparen, senken sich die Rolläden natürlich nicht bei Frost in der Nacht.... und, und... und.

Mit einer KM- Easy hätte ich nicht das Problem der Ein-/ Ausgänge, sondern würde sehr schnell an Grenzen stoßen, weil nur sehr wenige Merker und keine DB's möglich sind. Ist das bei einer LOGO anders ???
Ist eine LOGO so wie eine s7-200 (MicroWin) oder s7-300 ++ (step7) zu programmieren ?


----------



## vierlagig (3 März 2008)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Ist eine LOGO so wie eine s7-200 (MicroWin) oder s7-300 ++ (step7) zu programmieren ?



jo, genauso, ich versteh die aufregung der anderen auch nich *ROFL*


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 März 2008)

Hallo,
@ mega ohm:deine ausage zur easy treffen nicht zu, bei den grösseren easys sind auch db's dabei, und haben jede menge merker.
und eine logo lässt sich absolut nicht wie s7 programmieren, und die möglichkeiten einer logo sind vom ausgabestand und art verschieden.
ich dir nur empfehlen lade dir mal die logosoft und easy soft als demo runter, das erweitert deinen horizont.
@ sps_psycho:das geht schon mit einer logo, aber er hat eine logo der ersten stunde, die kann fast nichts.


----------



## SPS_Psycho (3 März 2008)

*Hallo*

Es war in den Beträgen von eine Binärlösung die rede, aber diese brauch auch eine verriegelung Software mässig!!

Eine LOGO hat mit 12 Ein- und 8 Ausgängen maximal 8 Merker und 56 Funktionsbausteine also nicht die Welt!!

LOGO und S7-200 bzw. S7-300 miteinander zu vergleichen ist wie wenn man ein Käfer mit einem Ferrari vergleicht.

LOGO würd über die Software LOGOSOFT 5.0 programmiert, MicroWin und Step 7 haben damit nix zu tuen.

Außerdem wenn man schon LOGO und EASY vergleicht bekommt man für das Geld was ne LOGO kostet meistens ne bessere EASY!!


mfg

:s2:


----------



## SPS_Psycho (3 März 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @ mega ohm:deine ausage zur easy treffen nicht zu, bei den grösseren easys sind auch db's dabei, und haben jede menge merker.
> und eine logo lässt sich absolut nicht wie s7 programmieren, und die möglichkeiten einer logo sind vom ausgabestand und art verschieden.
> ich dir nur empfehlen lade dir mal die logosoft und easy soft als demo runter, das erweitert deinen horizont.
> @ sps_psycho:das geht schon mit einer logo, aber er hat eine logo der ersten stunde, die kann fast nichts.




Da haben sie schon recht!!!


----------



## SPS_Psycho (9 März 2008)

*Hallo sturmgraz*

und ist das thema noch aktuell oder haben sie sich ne neue logo besorgt????

mfg


----------



## Vatter (10 März 2008)

Hallo,
warum nimmste nich einfach 1 Ausgang für "Auffi", und 1 Ausgang für "Abbi". Die schalten dann Reläs,deren kontakte in Reihe zu die anderen ausgängs geschaltetet werden tun.
Dann kannste mit die anderen Ausgängs sogar SEX Rouladen steuern tun.
Gruß 
Vatter


----------



## sturmgraz (11 März 2008)

hatte noch keine zeit mich um eine andere zu kümmern da ich beruflich gerade schön im stress stehe. danke aber für die nachricht
*vde*


----------



## SPS_Psycho (12 März 2008)

*hallo sturmgraz*

ich habe vielleicht noch ne lösung gefunden!!!

mit der logo die sie haben!!

der haken ist sie brauchen 10 relais!!!


mfg


----------



## sturmgraz (14 März 2008)

kannst du mir diese lösung mailen. relais sind kein proplem, ausserdem möchte ich gerne mit der logo einmal etwas propieren befor ich mir eine andere auch noch zulege 
danke


----------



## SPS_Psycho (14 März 2008)

*morgen sturmgraz*

Ich kann Ihnen die Lösung gerne schicken oder zum Download freigeben!!

Ne Frage von mir wäre noch wieviel leistung brauchen ihre Rollos ich hab da so ein wert von 35 - 50 watt im kopf. kommt das hin.


mfg


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 März 2008)

hallo,
ja stell mal ruhig die lösung hier rein damit alle was von haben.


----------



## sturmgraz (14 März 2008)

kann ninkommen. die motoren haben ja kaum leistung


----------



## SPS_Psycho (16 März 2008)

*Morgen Sturmgraz*

Sorry das ich jetzt erst Schreibe, aber habe jetzt erst wieder Zeit gehabt!!!!!!!

So die Daten habe ich zum Downloaden bereit gestellt!!!!

Das sind alle Datein:
http://de.swoopshare.com/file/8fe1880de117bda1132086c470ad77ee
http://de.swoopshare.com/file/4f312c7ec6ff73969fc42f9171d4069f
http://de.swoopshare.com/file/263c3cf825df34114f19cbdbce58c573
http://de.swoopshare.com/file/6ede13e98a2cf6546879ec136b113693

viel Spaß!!!

mfg


----------



## Oberchefe (17 März 2008)

Und wenn Du Deine Bohrmaschine von Rechts- auf Linkslauf umschalten willst steckst Du den Schukostecker verdreht in die Steckdose? Die Rolladenmotoren, die ich kenne, haben drei Anschlüsse, einmal "N", einmal "Auf", einmal "Ab". Abgesehen davon sind die Zeiten, in denen man den "N" geschaltet hat eigentlich längst vorbei.


----------



## SPS_Psycho (18 März 2008)

*morgen*

wenn sie das so sehen und meinen ist das Ihre vorstellung!!
ich weiß nur das wenn man rolladen motoren nachrüstet zum beispiel dann hat man nur L1 N PE!!!

Gut war ne Lösung für das problem von Sturmgraz!!!

Aber gleich so zu reagieren ist nicht gut !!!


mfg


----------



## EasyRider (18 März 2008)

SPS_Psycho schrieb:


> wenn sie das so sehen und meinen ist das Ihre vorstellung!!
> ich weiß nur das wenn man rolladen motoren nachrüstet zum beispiel dann hat man nur L1 N PE!!!
> 
> Gut war ne Lösung für das problem von Sturmgraz!!!
> ...



Für den Motor reicht das ja auch, die Umschaltung findet in der Steuerung statt.

Gebraucht wird ne SPS mit mindestens 11 Eingängen (5 für Hoch, 5 Für runter und 1 für Stop) sowie 10 Ausgängen. Falls Endschalter verarbeitet werden weitere 10 Eingänge (Pro Rollo einen oben und unten). Ansonsten müssen Timer, Merker etc vorhanden sein.


----------



## SPS_Psycho (18 März 2008)

*Tag zusammen*

Ich habe nochmal den Relaisschaltplan überarbeitet und stelle die neue Version 
jetzt hiermit rein:

http://de.swoopshare.com/file/968d7204b7e98bf719e19f5111cc1770/Rolll%E4den+relais002.pdf.html


Mit den bediengungen Motoransteuerung Rein Raus N PE


mfg


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 März 2008)

hallo,
jetzt mal ganz zurück, er will das mit einem taster machen, also zb. 1 mal drücken hoch, 2x drücken stop, 3 mal runter, und das geht mit dieser logo nicht.


----------



## SPS_Psycho (18 März 2008)

*hallo lorenz*

sorry ich glaube das ist in der ganzen zeit wo davon gesprochen wurde unter gegangen!!!


hmm......


naja



mfg


----------



## nade (18 März 2008)

Ehm SPS-Psycho, Mit deinem Plan hast du Quasi nur Rolladenschalter nachgemalt. Des weiteren gibt es Spezielle Rolladenschalter bzw. Dosenrelais die für Gruppensteuerung ausgelegt sind. 2 Motoren 1 Phase geht, aber mehrere da kanns schonmal zu verwirrenden Ziständen kommen und auch zu Antriebszerstörung. Kostenfaktor liegt glaub bei ca 60€ pro Antrieb also elektronischem Schalter oder Relais.
Ansonst ist über SPS immernoch pro AUF/AB Bewegung je ein Ausgang nötig zum Ansteuern. Sprich 5 für AUF und 5 für ZU.
Bei den Eingängen dann halt mal mindestens Anzahl der Gruppen, wenn wie auch shcon gesehen mit Klappertechnik und einfach Paralell Handschalter gearbeitet wird.


----------



## sturmgraz (18 März 2008)

habe mir das ganze runtergeladen und werde es in den nächsten tagen versuchen 
danke
mfg
sturm graz:TOOL:


----------



## ANo (20 März 2008)

... also, wenn in der Verteilung etwas Platz ist, würde ich sagen nimm doch lieber eine WAGO 750-841 mit ein Paar Ein- und Ausgangsklemmen. Die Programmbausteine für Rolladensteuerung per 1 Taste kann ich Dir geben. Die Steuerung ist Ethernetfähig, die kannst Du an Deinen Netzwerk zuhause ankoppeln.
Die Steuerung hat einen integrierten WEB-Server, so dass Du falls du es möchtest, deine Rolladen über den Internet Explorer hoch und runter fahren kannst. 
So eine Steuerung mit 24V Netzteil, Software, Kabel und ein Paar Klemmen gibt es bei WAGO im Starterkit für 399Euro. Zusätzlich wirst Du noch ein Paar E-/A-Klemmen und Relais dazu kaufen müssen, aber ich denke mit 550Euro wäre alles bezahlt. 
Wäre in dem Fall zwar wie mit der Kanone auf die Spatzen zu schiessen, aber wer weiss, vielleicht kommst Du auf die Iddee noch mehr Funktionen in Deiner Steuerung unterzubringen z.B.: Solaranlage, Heizung oder Zeitsteurung für den Rasensprenkler...  .
Mit einer richtigen SPS sind halt kaum Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## sturmgraz (20 März 2008)

habe mir jetzt deine unterlagen angesehen und bemerkt das es zwar funktioniert aber dafür würde ich ja 3 taster bzw schalter pro motor brauchen.( wahlschalter für auf, wahglschalter für ab und den befehlstaster) da ich höchstens 2 taster pro machen kann ist das ein proplem.


----------



## nade (21 März 2008)

Probiers dann wenns für deine Zwecke reicht mal mit Einschaltverzögerungen, also die Schalter Quasi kodieren. kurzer Tippbetrieb für einzeln bzw durch drücken der jeweiligen Richtung in Stop und länger halten für Gruppenfahrbefehl.
Und hier in dem Fall halt eben den einen übelagern mit Auf bzw Ab Befehl.
Oder aber wenn Angewählt das der 2. Taster durch Negative Flanke und Zeit entsprechend Auf oder Ab mit "verschlüsseln".
Bzw welche Auswahlmöglichkeiten möchtest du haben?
Einmal Einzelbetrieb und einmal Alle, oder sollen auch Gruppenschaltungen möglich sein?
Weil wennsch das richtig verstandenhabe, wüdest du jeden Motor/Taster einzeln nutzen bzw anschließen. Dann wäre z.B. von jedem "Doppeltaster" eine Wippe auf die andere für ab. Dann halt eben zentral auf oder zentral ab eben mit Auswerung negtaiver Flanke und Zeit nutzen. also antippen einzel länger alle.
Was natürlich sich bestimmt auch mit Vergleicher und Zähler weiter extremisieren lassen könnte.


----------



## Prof (5 April 2008)

nun will ich auch 'ma meinen Senf dazugeben: ich hab' solch ein Ding auch schon programmiert. Bei mir sieht es in Auszügen so aus. 
Und das beste : es funzt!


----------

